# MRL vs. Niederspannungsrichtlinie



## jora (31 März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

sicherlich habt ihr auch mitbekommen, das ein Bauteil, das unter die MRL fällt nicht unter die Niederspannungsrichtlinie (NSR) fallen darf.

Quelle:
http://www.maschinenrichtlinie.de/m...rl-2006-42-eg/eg-konformitaetserklaerung.html unter "Niederspannungsrichtlinie angeben?"

Hier beginnt mein Verständnisproblem, die Niederspannungsrichtlinie regelt doch die Sicherheit für die el. Komponenten, also u.a. Schaltschränke. Wenn aber nun der Schaltschrank ein Teil einer Maschine im Sinne der MRL ist, wieso fällt der nun aus der NSR raus?

Zitat von maschinenrichtlinie.de:
*"Die Schutzziele der Niederspannungsrichtlinie 2006/95/EG wurden  gemäß Anhang I, Nr. 1.5.1 der Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG  eingehalten."

*Mein Erklärungsansatz ist der folgende: 
Die DIN EN 60204 auch in der MRL harmonisiert ist und somit die identischen Vorgaben für die Anlage gelten. Die Unterscheidung ist nur eingeführt worden um eine verwirrende CE-Kennzeichnung zu verhinden.

Aber ob das stimmt... bis jetzt hab ich immer nur gehört "Ist halt so"......


----------



## reliability (31 März 2011)

Hallo jora,

beigefügte Dokumente sollten dir bei dieser Fragestellung weiterhelfen.

Zum einen ein Dokument von Hr. Ostermann, welches sich mit der Abgrenzung der Maschinenrichtlinie zur Niederspannungsrichtlinie beschäftigt:

Sowie einem Dokument des Ingenieurbüro Lauer, welches auf die Fragestellung zum Schaltschrank antworten liefern dürfte.

Gruß


----------



## Andreas Koenig (5 April 2011)

aus eigener Erfahrung: die dünne NSR bringt eigentlich nur Verweise auf Elektronormen, die man auch aufgrund der MaschR anzuwenden hätte. Ob man die NSR nicht anziehen darf  halte ich für bürokratische Haarspalterei: Wenn die MaschR erfüllt ist ist es die NSR vom sicherheitsmäßigen Stand der Maschine auch. Denn beide verweisen auf die gleichen harmonisierten Normen.

Wir lassen Schaltschränke alle extern fertigen, verlangen dafür ein Prüfprotokoll und die Bestätigung der Einhaltung der einschlägigen E-Normen.  Schaltschränke, die keine sicherheitsmäßige Beziehung zur Maschine haben (Datenbankystem für Fertigungsparameter zwecks Rückverfolgung) kriegen ein CE nach NSR/EMV-R, bei Schaltschränken für Maschinen krigt die gesamte Maschine ein CE nach MaschR und EMV-R, die NSR haben wir aber auch erst seit kurzem rausgenommen.

=> die wichtigste Frage für Dich: Was macht der Staatsanwalt beim Unfall wenn Du die NSR angezogen hast obwohl formal nicht korrekt?   --> eher nix, also  eher kein schwerwiegenderes Problem. 

Gruss  Andreas


----------

